# Gun show at Sandusky County Sportsman`s Club



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

There is a gun show at the Sandusky Co. Sportsman`s Club this weekend.
This is a small show but usally a good one. I called and got the last table,so all tables will be used. I think we usally have 45 tables. The club is located on Rt. 600 just east of Gibsonburg. There is also a show in Freamont which is just down the road. If any one goes stop and say hey. I`ll have my Cousino`s Firearms T-shirt on.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey there Ohio
I am looking to buy a turkey gun...is this something that I can get there or is the show for pistols riffles and older shotguns?
THanks


----------

